# I due soliti idioti



## Blu71 (15 Dicembre 2012)

Dal 20 dicembre:


----------



## Brain84 (15 Dicembre 2012)

Io questi due li manderei a pulire i bagni dell'autogrill con la lingua. Li odio in maniera incommensurabile


----------



## BB7 (15 Dicembre 2012)

L'emblema del livello di oggi. Non voglio offendere nessuno ma giuro che non riesco a concepire dov'è che facciano ridere... e fidatevi che ho visto tante clip e conosco i loro personaggi ma NON fanno ridere. Addirittura un secondo film poi


----------



## Blu71 (15 Dicembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> L'emblema del livello di oggi. Non voglio offendere nessuno ma giuro che non riesco a concepire dov'è che facciano ridere... e fidatevi che ho visto tante clip e conosco i loro personaggi ma NON fanno ridere. Addirittura un secondo film poi



....il primo evidentemente avrà incassato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## esjie (15 Dicembre 2012)

A me piacciono (non tutti i personaggi)


----------



## Vinz (15 Dicembre 2012)

Sono stupidissimi, ma mi fanno morire dal ridere (solo i due personaggi principali però, Ruggero e Gianluca, perchè gli altri soprattutto "mamma escooo..." sono patetici".


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Dicembre 2012)

L'idea di fondo dei Soliti Idioti non è da buttare, ossia fare gag prendendo spunto dai personaggi e da situazioni frequenti nella nostra società, alcune le apprezzo, invece altre superano il limite del ridicolo e della scontatezza.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Cmq visto che a Natale andrò sicuramente al cinema, ditemi se merita o no di essere visto (ovviamente mi rivolgo a chi ha guardato il film) .


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Dicembre 2012)

il primo film ha fatto abbastanza cagotto,ad esser buoni pochissime risate...l'idea è buona per farci programmini da mezz'ora massimo,ma farci un film è decisamente troppo


dubito uscirà un film comico in grado di battere Ted nel breve periodo


----------



## tamba84 (15 Dicembre 2012)

se riesce a far ridere lo zoo di 105 con parolacce e humor degno di bambini di 5 anni non vedo perchè loro che fanno ironia inteligente su tante cose non possono


----------



## BB7 (15 Dicembre 2012)

a me gli unici personaggi che sono piaciuto sono quelli del vecchio e quello dei poliziotti, però dopo una volta che li vedi non fanno più ridere ripetono le stesse cose allo sfinimento dopo poco stufa...


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Dicembre 2012)

blah, "comicità" ridicola imho


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Dicembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> se riesce a far ridere lo zoo di 105 con parolacce e humor degno di bambini di 5 anni non vedo perchè loro che *fanno ironia inteligente su tante cose* non possono


???


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Dicembre 2012)

Ho visto il film, il primo tempo mi ha fatto morire dal ridere, ma il secondo, una ****** pazzesca. Per non parlare del finale, quanto più trash e insensato mai visto. Ed è allucinante che questo film sia stato il più visto tra i cinepanettoni, significa che il cinema comico in Italia è veramente caduto in basso, ma ahimè è cosa ormai risaputa. Rimangono un duo che dovrebbe limitarsi agli sketch e basta, non sono capaci di girare un film, anche perchè per tutta la durata del film, si sentono sempre le stesse battute di Ruggero, c azzo, pija n'**** e m erda.


----------



## Jino (25 Dicembre 2012)

Filmetto. Non spenderei mai i soldi del cinema per vedere una cosa del genere.


----------



## Brain84 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Filmetto. Non spenderei mai i soldi del cinema per vedere una cosa del genere.



Ma manco i soldi della connessione spenderei


----------



## Jaqen (26 Dicembre 2012)

Dovrebbero vietarli sti film. Sono la feccia, peggio dei cinepanettoni, uno schifo.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Visto a scrocco.Beh che dire.....



una caçata di dimensione bibliche.Cioe' vero che è un film "comico"(avrei qualche dubbio anche qui),ma si sviluppa in maniera incomprensibile.Una trama di livello infimo,pessimi i dialoghi che si ripetono per tutta la durata del film.Pessimo,davvero,pessimo.Per chi volesse andare al cinema a vederlo,consiglio una cosa:risparmiate i soldi.


----------



## Canonista (26 Dicembre 2012)

Boh, a me disgustano sti qua


----------



## Hammer (26 Dicembre 2012)

Ai botteghini hanno battuto lo Hobbit


----------



## Jaqen (27 Dicembre 2012)

Disgustoso


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Disgustoso



...specchio dei tempi...


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Dicembre 2012)

Avevo il mal di stomaco dal ridere. l'ho preferito, e di gran lunga, al primo.


----------



## Pivellino (27 Dicembre 2012)

agghiaccianti


----------



## tamba84 (28 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> ???



la loro ironia è molto intelligente per tanti aspetti e ripeto fa ridere lo zoo di 105 con parolacce,cioè stile humor di bambino di 5 anni e loro no?


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Dicembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> la loro ironia è molto intelligente per tanti aspetti e ripeto fa ridere lo zoo di 105 con parolacce,cioè stile humor di bambino di 5 anni e loro no?



Faranno anche ridere,pero' il film è pessimo,cioe' una robaccia da tranvate nelle balls al regista.


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Faranno anche ridere,pero' il film è pessimo,cioe' una robaccia da tranvate nelle balls al regista.


Quoto, io ogni tanto li vedo e qualche gag non mi spiace, ma questo film è veramente penoso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Dicembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> la loro ironia è molto intelligente per tanti aspetti e ripeto fa ridere lo zoo di 105 con parolacce,cioè stile humor di bambino di 5 anni e loro no?


Lo zoo per me si può spedire sulla luna insieme a questi due pagliacci; ironia intelligente sotto tanti aspetti ? Quali ? Me li elenchi, per favore ? Io ironia divertente la vedo in Albanese, Crozza, non certo questi due buffoni.


----------



## Dexter (28 Dicembre 2012)

lo zoo di 105,per quanto sia incredibilmente volgare,fa molto più ridere di sti due buffoni,che metto sullo stesso piano dei "comici" di colorado,ovvero personaggi immondi.


----------

